# Summer music festivals



## Radames

What are your favorites? I hit Saratoga Springs for the ballet, opera and Philadelphia Orchestra. I also do Tanglewood and the Lanaudiere Festival up north of Montreal. And Bard Summerscape down south of Albany. And Opera North in New Hampshire. 

Some good stuff coming up this summer. Mahler 5th, 6th and 8th at Tanglewood. World premiere of Golijov's Sign of the Leviathan. Glazunov Violin concerto with Bell. Kavakos playing Sibelius concerto. Saint-Saëns 3rd Symphony. Up at Lanaudiere there's a Beethoven Missa Solemnes, and the rarely heard Bruckner Mass #3. Rarely heard Scriabin Piano Concerto too. 

The National Ballet of China will be in Saratoga Springs. Yo Yo Ma will do a Haydn Cello Concerto. Johannes Moser will do the Elgar. 

At Bard they are doing a very rare opera -The Wreckers by Ethel Smyth. Also the Julián Carrillo Symphony No. 1 in D Major.


----------



## papsrus

^^ Impressive itinerary.

The Sarasota Music Festival just wrapped up here last week; I was unable to attend any of it, unfortunately, due to my uncivilized work schedule.

I did stumble across an upcoming festival in Tampa to be held during the last two weeks of July, apparently a fairly new event -- The Rebecca Penneys Piano Festival, which seems a fairly ambitious student immersion thing, judging by the schedule. Since it's the only event I'm aware of in these parts during the dog days, I plan to head up there at some point to see what it's all about.

I'll let y'all know.


----------



## Radames

papsrus said:


> ^^ Impressive itinerary.
> 
> The Sarasota Music Festival just wrapped up here last week; I was unable to attend any of it, unfortunately, due to my uncivilized work schedule.


Savagery! I think I only missed one concert due to work. But this August I may miss a few since my workplace is moving to a new building. Lots of things to move.


----------

